
Chief Censor of NZ deems shooter's manifesto objectionable, 14 years for reading - wallace_f
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/22/world/asia/new-zealand-christchurch-shooter-manifesto.html
======
ChrisGranger
Just playing devil's advocate, but how many words would you need to change
before that manifesto ceases to be objectionable? Wouldn't it be trivial to
's/word/anotherword/g' to get around the censors?

------
a0-prw
Most western countries distinguish between free speech and incitement to
murder. Relatively uncontroversial.

------
a0-prw
Also note that the header is clickbait: you get 14 yrs for possession, not for
reading.

------
wallace_f
There's a lot of debate out there on this. Reddit seems to strongly disagree
with it.

